# Newbie looking for knowledge



## bluegillman (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi! you all - I sitting in Sturgis, Mi. watching it rain on the snow and gettinng ready yo start freezing rain.  I have always been fascinated with smoking and have tried some.  Have done alright at hot smoking, but have been challenged with cool smoking. I have a gas box smoker from Walmart that I can't get to smoke cool.  I am looking at options.  I am in the middle of butchering a deer.  I have made snack sticks and jerky and I am working on pastrami.  I want to try a venison ham. I need to find a better smoker, but don't have the funds right now.  I am looking forward to doing research on the forums and exchanging information. Wishing everyone a happy holiday with lots of smoked goodies.  It would be a good day to be further South.

                                        Ron


----------



## vlap (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! You have come to the right place to find knowledge. I was blown away by the knowledge here when I first found this site. I learn more every day here.
And yes it is nice here in the south


----------



## ikebbq (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, nice to have you join.  Can't help you with your questions but did want to let you know down here in SC it about 75 and sunny right now.  Miserable day to be stuck inside.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 11, 2007)

Heres what I did to my Gosm so you can regulate the gas even more. I can smoke very low depending on the temp outside?


----------



## richtee (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from lake orion, MI, and yes, it would be good to be a few hundred south. But look at it this way: You found the place to answer ALL your questions, and even some you don't know enough to ask yet!

Welcome Blue!


----------



## buzzard (Dec 11, 2007)

glad you finally made it, we have been waiting.

i was wanting to cool smoke myself and was completing gas or ele.  im in texas and you can keep my smoker at around 150 doing nothing but sitting in the sun.  i want to smoke cheese and ham and whatever else.  you will have to keep us(me) informed on your progress as i will learn through you.


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Glad to have you.  The more you search around, the more you will find a plethera of information here!


----------



## monstah (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Ron! Glad you found us!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Turn the propane off and stick a hotplate in there for the cold smoking heat source.  Use a cast iron box, pie tin, whatever....on the hotplate to hold the wood.  If the hotplate isn't getting hot enough to get the wood smoking, use a torch or something on the wood to get it smoking and the hotplate will keep it going.


----------



## gramason (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF! Look forward to Qview....


----------



## rip (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site, see evrybody is here to help. Glad your here, there is alot of info here. Plethora {excess} He!! I had to look that one up.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Ron! This is THE place for sharing smoking experiences and hearing (and seeing) those of others. Make yourself at home and look around. We're happy to have you with us.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello:

Nice to have you on board.  Good introduction too.  Just forgot to give us your name.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On the 'cool' smoking thing, I have never really heard that term.  I think we need to clarify what you mean before we can offer help.  There is typically 'hot' and 'cold' smoking.  Cold is for fruits, cheese, some meat and sausage work and things like that.  It is generally considered 'cold' smoking if you stay under 100F.  Most of our smokers have difficulty getting under the 100F threshhold.

So, if you are saying you just want to get down to some lower ranges, say 100F on up to 200F, then you will probably need to insert a needle valve into your line to achieve finer tuning.  If you are actually referring to 'Cold' smoking, and want to get under 100F, for specific reasons, then you have some alternatives.  

One way is to use your present smoker as a smoke generator.  Plumb in a vent to accept a clothes dryer hose.  Pipe the smoke from your smoker to a carboard box.  Make sure this box is taped up so it doesn't leak, other than a small vent on the top for the smoke to exit.  Find or fabricate some kind of shelving or rack system to hold the food, and have at it.  Fire up your actual smoker, generate smoke, pipe it to the cardboard box and "Cold" smoke your items.  I have done that for years.  I think Debi(our beloved mother) has also.  Probably some of the others.

Currently I use an old Little Chief Smoker.  I pipe the smoke to a gutted Big Chief Smoker.  I kept cutting the length of the dryer hose down until I got it to the (approx) 90f range, depending on outside temps etc.

Now I use the Little Chief directly for Salmon and other fish. I use the same Little Chief smoker, with the hose plugged in to feed my cold smoker.  

There are many other approaches to this, but these are a couple about which I have first  hand knowledge. 

Hope this  helps.  If you would like to discuss further, my e-mail is in my profile or you can PM me.

Cheers,

Skip

PS  Roll Call is meant for introductions and welcomes.  I think I have abused that with this long response.  To pursue further we really should go to another Forum.


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to the site from Plymouth, Meeechigan.   Agree on needing to be a few hundred south right now.  (wife from Virginia, my family in Tulsa reminds of this all the time)


----------



## desertlites (Dec 12, 2007)

welcome to the site,the hot plate idea works well for what your looking for,just don't forget the Cure if your doing meats!I can get from 100*-up to 300* by playing it right-and as far as south goes,just got over a 4 day rain here outside Tucson & 40* out there-fog is thick-not norm here.Enjoy the site,theres alot of good people here.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the SMF. Read around this site and you'll find plenty of feedback on smokers, hopefully this will help you out, if you have any questions, just ask our friendly members, they are always willing to help out with answers.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome Ron. Lots of friendly folks here who are always looking to help and share.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard Ron, glad you found us!


----------



## cman95 (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome man, I am new myself. This is THE place.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF....from another cold smoker.


----------

